# Single mom of 2 any hope of getting a husband?



## Iwillbepreggo

Im over the shock of being single pregnant and with a 7 month old. I always wanted a normal family like husband and kids but now im thinking that may never happen.
Is there any hope for a single mama of two getting remarried?


----------



## bananaz

Plenty of single moms get remarried. It's a pretty common occurrence these days.


----------



## Dezireey

It's probably more common now than it ever was!. My Brother married a woman with three kids and she was 38. I am 40 and a single Mum and I have not lost hope at all. 

You will find someone and it shouldn't matter to him if you have kids if he really loves you, that's how it works!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Of course there's a chance at finding love. 
My friend just remarried with 2 kids, and is now expecting a 3rd.


----------



## tallybee

Yes it can happen


----------



## Desi's_lost

Of course it can. Women aren't the only ones who become single parents when relationships or marriages break up. There are single dads out there, not to mention normal guys who are happy to see past your past.


----------



## Dream.dream

The man I call my dad married my mom when I was 4 and my sister was 8. Still together after 17 years of marriage 

Yes it does happen . Just have to hold out and wait for the right guy


----------



## Jox

I'm only recently single but know that one day I will meet mr right 

My sister was a single mum with 3 kids for 5 years and recently met and really lovely bloke with young kids of his own too  xx


----------



## moomin_troll

I'm a widowed mum of two and I have been with my bf for 7 months now. He's already talking marriage....I am not lol
But yes there is just as much chance of u meeting someone as anyone else :) and it lets you know the mans a keeper when he can love another mans children as his own


----------



## Jennaxo

If it's the right person, they will love you regardless of your situation and your little ones too. Hang in there mama!


----------



## Proserpina

I just told my husband 7 weeks ago that I want a divorce, and I already have someone flirting with me. I'm trying not to reciprocate too much because it's still way too early for me, but he's very interested and I can see potential there given time. He's 12 years older than me (so I'm 31, he's 43), doesn't have kids, and the lack of kids is clearly one of the things that broke up his marriage. 

Having kids will be a turn-off to some guys for sure, but to others it could be a selling point. Don't lose hope!


----------



## Mummy1995

I have an older half brother and sister, we have different dads :) although they know their dad they never really see him and don't like him much as he was crap. My mum and dad met 20 years ago and my dad took on my two teenage siblings (my sister was terrible too) and then had me and my sister. There's always hope :) I'm sure you'll find someone! X


----------



## angelic_one

I've been a single, working for 10 months now and have had about.... 5 or 6 "chances" at a relationship if I wanted them...guess what, I don't, because they didn't sweep me off my feet, because they weren't right, because I'm enjoying being on my own and because I simply don't have the time. I'm not particularly pretty, slim or anything special at all. When it's the right person I'll know, and I won't be able to say no, and I'll FIND time. 

There's one person I've had feelings for but he was a knob in the end and it didn't go anywhere. All having a kid does is filter out the complete shallow knobheads you wouldn't want to be with anyway!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

I know exactly how you feel. I'm a single mum of 1 and I don't hold out any hope of meeting another guy, they all seem so put off by the fact I have a child. :nope: FOB has well and truly moved on, he's engaged and now has a newborn baby with his fiance! I get so jealous, not because I still have feelings for him but because I don't see myself ever being happy again. The one guy I did meet and like recently told me that because I have a baby, a relationship would be too much commitment for him..


----------



## moomin_troll

Me having children has never bothered men it have gone on dates with...the dead husband is off putting hahaha
I have a sick sense of humour


----------



## aidensxmomma

I am a single mom of 2. And I now have a great boyfriend who loves my kids as his own and is talking of a very serious future for us. :happydance: I've come across a few guys in my dating adventure who are uncomfortable with me having kids, but the majority are okay with it.

My mom was a single mom of 2, she met my stepdad when I was 6 and my brother was 4. They've been together since then (I'm 22 now). My grandma was also a single mom of 2. She got remarried when my mom was around 5 and has been married for 40 years now.

Moral of the story, never give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## Cazza7

Hey! I am a single mum of 2, I have met someone amazing! dont lose hope!!! Theres plenty of people out there that dont mind children! xx


----------



## beanzz

Of course there is! :D The right man will love you and both your kids. It happens loads these days :)


----------

